# Ampletex laser sights



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

I see a pistol/rail laser sight on Ebay by the name of Ampletex.

Anyone know anything about this laser sights or the company that makes it ?

Do they have a website ? If so, I can not seem to find it.

Thanks.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Ampletex is the name of the seller not the product.

Most likely a no name Chinese import item and/or made for airsoft/bb guns.

FYI: you get what you pay for...


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

I wrote about this before,but if I was to get another laser sight?It would be by LaseLyte..LaserLyte.com..check them out..I don't know about
the one you're inquiring about,but as Bruce said?You do get what you pay for.


----------

